# Bauplan Baitboat,Futterboot Wo bekomme ich einen??



## DjBaumi (12. August 2004)

*Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen,wie ich an einen Bauplan für ein Baitboat-(Ferngesteuertes Futterboot)komme??*
*Finde einfach nichts im Internet#4  ...seufz*
*Und kaufen ist mir zu teuer.*
*Wäre Euch sehr dankbar.... *


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. August 2004)

*AW: Bauplan Baitboat,Futterboot Wo bekomme ich einen??*

u.a. hier:
http://www.planet-vopi.de/html/do_it_yourself.html 

Der fand sich auch in einer Carp Connect

Hab die Kunstoffausführung auch schon in Aktion gesehen. Echt beeindruckend in Wendigkeit und geschwindigkeit.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## SchwalmAngler (12. August 2004)

*AW: Bauplan Baitboat,Futterboot Wo bekomme ich einen??*

@DjBaumi: Schrei doch mal darum ... 

guggst Du hier:
http://home.t-online.de/home/harald-beier/inhaltsverzeichnis.htm


----------



## DjBaumi (12. August 2004)

*AW: Bauplan Baitboat,Futterboot Wo bekomme ich einen??*

Danke für Eure Antworten,Ihr habt mir echt weitergeholfen..spitzen Seite danke.....#v


----------



## slavatab (27. September 2008)

*AW: Bauplan Baitboat,Futterboot Wo bekomme ich einen??*

hi
ich finde einen guten bauplan nicht.
kann mir jemand dabei helfen, oder es zuschicken.
danke
vtabert@web.de


----------



## gringo92 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Bauplan Baitboat,Futterboot Wo bekomme ich einen??*

http://old-carp-hunter.de/ 
hier die seite kann ich euch empfehlen 

da gibts auch eine futterboot bauanleitung und im forum hat sich einer auch ein geiles gebaut (mit eingebautem echolot etc.) gibts sogar ein test gegen ich glaube das von prologic ? ..
naja schaut einfach mal rein !


----------



## Froscher (28. September 2008)

*AW: Bauplan Baitboat,Futterboot Wo bekomme ich einen??*

hi#h

weiß einer wo man günstig einen motor mit fernbedienung bekommt, welcher die futterluke(n) öffnet?

kann nirgends einen finden...#c



MfG


----------



## punkarpfen (28. September 2008)

*AW: Bauplan Baitboat,Futterboot Wo bekomme ich einen??*

Diese "Motoren" nennt man Servos.


----------

